#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  maagd of niet?? vraag vor de mannen

## riff 4-life

Zou jij (voor de mannen) het erg vinden als er tijdens de huwelijks nacht niet duidelijk is of je vrouw nog maagd is of niet? Daar bedoel ik mee dat ze b.v. niet bloed. Velen beweren dat als een moslim vrouw/ meisje niet bloed tijdens de huwelijks nacht dat ze dan al ontmaagd is.
*Klopt dat?* 

En wat zou jij doen als jouw dat overkomt? 
Als man of als vrouw? 


 :grote grijns:

----------


## nl-x

Het gebeurt heel vaak dat wel-maagden niet bloeden tijdens hun eerste keer.

----------


## riff 4-life

> _Geplaatst door nl-x_ 
> *Het gebeurt heel vaak dat wel-maagden niet bloeden tijdens hun eerste keer.*


Ik neem aan dat je een man bent.
Maar wat zou jij doen als het jouw zou overkomen?

----------


## hakimaatje

ik vind dat als je gaat trouwen dat je elkaar natuurlijk moet vertrouwen.
de vrouw heeft ook geen bewijs of de man maagd is of niet, en de man eigenlijk ook niet.
daarom is het belangrijk dat je op zo een moment elkaar vertrouwt als.
het huwelijk is gebaseerd op vertrouwen.
ik zelf heb nog nooit zoiets meegemaakt maar ik hoor er wel vaak verhalen over, voorla als er zoiets in marokko gebeurd dan mag de vrouw gelijk het huis uit, maar gelukkig valt dat wel mee in nederland

----------


## riff 4-life

> _Geplaatst door hakimaatje_ 
> *ik vind dat als je gaat trouwen dat je elkaar natuurlijk moet vertrouwen.
> de vrouw heeft ook geen bewijs of de man maagd is of niet, en de man eigenlijk ook niet.
> daarom is het belangrijk dat je op zo een moment elkaar vertrouwt als.
> het huwelijk is gebaseerd op vertrouwen.
> ik zelf heb nog nooit zoiets meegemaakt maar ik hoor er wel vaak verhalen over, voorla als er zoiets in marokko gebeurd dan mag de vrouw gelijk het huis uit, maar gelukkig valt dat wel mee in nederland*


Dus ik kan hier uit op maken dat als je een man was, je het niet erg zou vinden als je vrouw niet bloedde tijden de huwelijksnacht toch?

----------


## Azul

Ik heb wel wat beters te doen op mijn huwelijksnacht dan te letten of ze wel of niet bloed. Als ze geen maagd is en het gewoon zegt heb ik er geen probleem mee.

----------


## mazdouline

Stel je voor ze is geen maagd voor het huwelijk en dan?????????

----------


## riff 4-life

> _Geplaatst door mazdouline_ 
> *Stel je voor ze is geen maagd voor het huwelijk en dan?????????*



Wat zou jij doen??? 



 :knipoog:

----------


## kspeciaal

> _Geplaatst door riff 4-life_ 
> *Zou jij (voor de mannen) het erg vinden als er tijdens de huwelijks nacht niet duidelijk is of je vrouw nog maagd is of niet? Daar bedoel ik mee dat ze b.v. niet bloed. Velen beweren dat als een moslim vrouw/ meisje niet bloed tijdens de huwelijks nacht dat ze dan al ontmaagd is.
> Klopt dat? 
> 
> En wat zou jij doen als jouw dat overkomt? 
> Als man of als vrouw? 
> 
> 
> *


Dat jij die vraag stelt betekent dat jij bij voorbaat wil meedoen aan dat "op commando....." en dan met een doekje met bloed gaan feesten, puur schaamteloze culturele barbarisme. Dat betekent dat jij waarschijnlijk zoals velen onder de moslims niet weten dat er een hele menselijke "Sounna" (soort handleiding) in de islam die je uitlegt hoe je op een beschaafde, respectabel en respectvolle manier elkaar moet benaderen op seksueel gebied na je huwelijk, of je huwelijksnacht. Een dergelijk handleiding zou je wel meer inzicht kunnen geven in het hele gebeuren misschien en die obsessie van bloed of geen bloed weghalen! Dat ten eerste. 
Over je vraag wat te doen asl? Nou cijfers laten zien dat meer dan 50%, sommige zeggen dat 80% niet bloedt "de eerste keer". Als je de anatomie en fysiologie van de mens kent gecombineerd met zijn geestelijke gesteldheid op zo'n nacht kent, zou begrijpen dat die cijfers niet gek zijn! Dan nog, die factor van maagd zijn is meestal een element een geheel die dan je toekomstige partner vormt. 
Dus, als het goed is, kies je niet voor een intact vliesje om je leven mee te delen maar voor een partner en meestal past het wel of niet maagd zijn in dat profiel en die persoonlijkheid die jij gekozen en vertrouwd hebt. Besef dus, als man, hoe lang jij al die eigenschappen hebt overwogen voordat je met die partner in huwelijksbootje bent gestapt! Dus je hebt heel bewust voor elkaar gekozen nadat je elkaar bijna op alle essentile vlakken hebt leren kennen en geaccepteerd!
Stel dat die dame toch niet maagd blijkt te zijn (wat nog niks zegt!), hoe groot is dat onderdeel in het geheel van alle eigenschappen van die partner die jij heel graag hebt gekozen! En hoe bepalend is dat voor jullie toekomst? Betekent dat soms dat je nooit kinderen zult krijgen? Betekent het dat je op die partner nooit meer kunt rekenen? Is dat niet de persoon van je hebt gehouden? Wat ik hier wil zeggen; als die partner niet meer maagd is, moet je als man eerst naar zijn verhaal luisteren, iedereen maakt fouten, maar niet iedereen maakt ze onder dezelfde omstandigheden en om dezelfde redenen! Als je zoveel vertrouwen had in die vrouw, dan vertrouw op je eigen oordeel en inschatting. De kans dat ze jou altijd bedrogen heeft, is heel klein! Misschien heeft ze dat juist altijd verborgen omdat ze jou niet kwijt wilde! Misschien is het een fout in een eerder stadium van haar leven waar ze allang vergiffenis heeft gevraagd van God, wie ben je dan haar nog daarop te veroordelen? 
MAAR misschien zit er helaas meer achter dan een onschuldige fout!! dan is je verantwoordelijkheid nog groter! Wees dan ook kritisch naar jezelf? Heb jij nooit diezelfde fout gemaakt...? Wees dan voorzichtig met je besluit! Plaats het probleem in de juiste perspectief, niet in de perspectief van een heel cultuur...Maar vooral onthoud hoe belangrijk vergiffenis in ons geloof! (Inna llaha ghafouron rahiim)!

----------


## hakimaatje

als ik een man was en ik vraag aan mijn vrouw ben je nog maagd en ze zegt ja en ik vertrouw haar en ze bloed niet tijdens het huwelijksnacht dan heb ik er inderdaad geen problemen mee

----------


## Houdat

:wat?!:

----------


## riff 4-life

> _Geplaatst door Houdat_ 
> **


Kun je het mischien ook met woorden zeggen?

----------


## seniorita1988

> _Geplaatst door Olive Yao_ 
> *H seniorita, nog plezier gemaakt de laatste tijd?*


ja howr jij owk? *late reac*

----------


## seniorita1988

> _Geplaatst door riff 4-life_ 
> *Aplaus dames en heren  
> 
> Sorry mijn fout!!
> 
> De nieuwe vraag luidt dus: Hoe komt het dat tegenwoordig zoveell JONGENS en MEISJES niet meer als maagd het huwelijk ingaan?
> 
> En wie durft er nog eerlijk te zeggen of hij of zij nog maagd is
> 
> ...



hah ben jij maagd dan ? ikke wel...  :grote grijns:

----------


## MissShera

> _Geplaatst door Asma2_ 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Als laatste wil ik duidelijk stellen; Ik vind dat Marokkaanse/Moslim jongeren deze eis kunnen stellen wanneer ze zelf ook aan DEZE eis voldoen!!!
> 
> *



Hier ben ik het mee eens!! Dus mannen moeten ophouden met dat meten met 2 maten. Niet dat ze dat allemaal doen, maar degen die het doen.

----------


## jamo el diabolo

Beste mensen,

ga even ervoor zitten, ja het is lang maar het is het waard. je zal ervan leren. geloof mij aub.

ik heb alle reacties even rustig gelezen. en ik hoop dat jullieven rustig mijn reactie gaan lezen. want mijn reactie over jullie reacties over...."maagd of niet"... is de waarheid. maar natuurlijk denkt iedereen allemaal zo over hun eigen mening en reactie... afijn ik ga verder. en lees rustig mee met mij en daarna als jullie weer reacties hebben, dan....doe het. Dit onderwerp kan je niet in 5 of 10 regels behandelen.

ik ben moslim en woon al mijn leven in nederland. ik heb veel aandacht gehad van het vrouwelijk geslacht en daardoor ook veel meegmaakt op het gebied van relaties met verscheidene vrouwen, dus je kan zeggen dat ik ruime ervaring heb. tot voor kort ben ik niet getrouwd en heb zelfs geen kinderen, de reden.... dat gaat blijken uit mijn verhaal.

ik ga de laatste tijd om met marokkaanse vrouwen. waarom een marokkaanse vrouw en geen turkse vrouw?; omdat: 1. ik geloof in het lot, en 2. voormij niet uitmaakt waar de vrouw vandaan komt, behalve dat ze dezelfde geloof moet hebben als ik, want als dat niet zo is dan botst dat, vroeg of laat. dus bij mij weegt mijn bloed, mijn opvoeding, mijn normen en waarden en mijn geloof evenzwaar mee als mijn ervaringen in dit leven.

trouwens op alles wat ik zeg bestaat een uitzondering op de regel, begrijp mij niet verkeerd. ik vel geen oordeel hier over iets of iemand.  ik heb fouten gemaakt en ben zeker niet perfect. 

dus... ik ben bewust afgestapt van relaties met nederlandse vrouwen, terwijl ik precies weet hoe alles in zijn vel zit hier in dit land en in deze maatschappij. Je geloof en je cultuur, het zit gewoon in je bloed, dat is absoluut. zo ben je opgevoed door je ouders, je omgeving en alles wat daarbij hoort. maar helaas als je nog in de 20 bent, denk je anders over dingen en je gaat rebelleren tegen alles wat je opvoeding, je ouders, etc je hebben bijgedragen. je wordt beinvloedt door je omgeving. vooral je vrienden en vriendinnen.

ja ik was een rebel. ik was een man (toen een jongetje natuurlijk), ik was de oudste van drie broers. ik deed alles wat niet mocht en confronteerde mijn ouders met het leven dat veel jongeren toen hadden in deze maatschappij. uitgaan, vrouwen, niet luisteren, etc. etc. net als nu.

ja ik ben van de derde generatie jongeren die heel veel te maken had van de druk van twee culturen. de druk was enorm. 

het leven ging verder. het leven is een cirkel. dingen komen steeds weer terug. het is moeilijk om uit die cirkel te komen. daar moet je ontzettend sterk voor zijn. anders raak je de draad kwijt. vooral als je uit een cultuur komt waar wij vandaan afstammen. je kan als persoon aan kapot gaan, echt helemaal stuk. die cirkel duurt bij mij dus nu al 19jaar.

oppassen zal je wel moeten want voordat je het weet ben je verloren en dan is het heel moeilijk om helder te zijn. als persoon ga je dan de afgrond in.

ik ga proberen nu even uit te leggen over het vraagstuk: de maagdelijkheid. dit wil ik dus proberen door dit onderwerp te verweven in mijn verhaal, zodat ik uit kom op mijn conclusie, dus even niet in slaap vallen. Alhoewel ik mag 15000 woorden plaatsen... ik hoop dat het voldoende is.

ik ga verder waar ik gebleven was.... 

het gaat in dit leven om.... keuzes maken.  of het een goede of een slechte keuze is, weet niemand van te voren. kijk toen ik 12 was werd ik al uitgehuwelijkt met een meisje van 12 uit mijn dorp. spannend voor mij op dat moment, elk jaar naar turkije op vakantie en mijn ooms ervoor zorgen dat het meisje in beeld kwam voor mij. met alle ingredienten erbij: foto's, brieven en later ontmoetingen. natuurlijk onder het raam van haar ouderlijk huis, haar hand vasthouden en praten onder de maan en sterren. en verliefd zijn (tenminste denken dat het zo is, want alles was geregeld) dus ik ging mee met dat verhaal.

totdat ik 17 werd. ik ging het uitgaansleven in. dat was een keuze. toen veranderde alles. ik kwam voor het eerst in aanmerking met vrouwen, ik werd afgeleid... begrijp mij goed, ik bedoel het niet als schuld aan de situatie, dus laat ik het zo zeggen... ik wilde afgeleid worden!. het was mijn keuze. niemand is verantwoordelijk voor de daden die jezelf doet op welk moment dan ook.

vanaf dat moment is mijn leven totaal veranderd naar wat het nu is. wat mijn leven nu is, daar kom ik straks op terug.

de beslissing van mij op dat moment in dat jaar dat ik tegen mijn familie heb gezegd dat ik niet wilde trouwen met dat meisje heeft voor heel veel opschudding gezorgd. vanaf dat moment is de druk groter geworden, want door het nieuwe leven en de vrouwen, de meeste nederlandse vrouwen, sommige die ik meenam naar huis etc. werd niet geaccepteerd. maar ik ging door, en door, eigenwijs en rebellerend.

niet luisterend naar mijn ouders dat ze zeiden: dat het toch een keertje fout gaat. dat het cultuur anders is etc.

trouwen ging van de baan. maar het was mijn keuze. 

wat er met dat meisje is gebeurd... ze was nog maagd. ze is later met iemand anders getrouwd, nog steeds bijelkaar en heeft 2 mooie zoons van respectievelijk 12 en 10 jaar. ik zie ze wel eens in ons dorp. die vrouw en die twee zoons konden dus van mij zijn, als.....

nu sla ik een groot deel van mijn leven over en kom terecht in de laatste 3 jaar van mijn leven waar ik mij nu in bevind. want anders wordt het een boekwerk.

mijn leven nu: ik heb alles wat ik wensen kan. ik ben gezond, heb een eigen bedrijf, waar het goed mee gaat, veel vrienden en vriendinnen, veel vrije tijd en vrijheid voor mezelf... met andere woorden ik hoef me nergens zorgen over te maken en kan staan en laten wat ik wil. en vooral:geen kinderen.

bewuste keuze, want de relaties voelden niet goed aan. het kind mag niet de dupe zijn, zij zijn onschuldig. helaas gaat dit in de realiteit niet vaak op.

na al die jaren wil ik nu een gezinsleven, ik ben er aan toe. bijvoorbeeld het leven dat ik kon hebben 18 a 19 jaar geleden. kijk begrijp mij voooraal niet verkeerd:  ik heb nergens spijt van. ik ben de persoon geworden die ik nu ben door die dingen die ik meegmaakt heb. daar ben ik trots op.

ondertussen is die cirkel een cirkel gebleven en al die jaren ging ik van een vrouw naar een andere vrouw en elke keer werden mijn ouders, familie ermee geconfronteerd. dat is erg.

dus [SIZE=3]het vertrouwen [/SIZE ] van mijn ouders jegens mij en de vrouwen waarmee ik ging en mijn vertrouwen jegens vrouwen werd steeds schimmiger en donkerder.

ik ben altijd positief als het aankomt op liefde. ik zit vol passie en ik geloof in echte liefde. ik hou van vrouwen. waar wil ik nu naar toe met dit stukje in dit verhaal....

nou... als je goed gelezen hebt en naar de kleuren hebt gekeken waarmeee ik bepaalde woorden heb gemarkeerd, dan komen telkens weer bepaalde woorden naar voren...

voordat ik die woorden ga behandelen, die ik in dit verhaal heb gemarkeerd, even het woord maagdelijkheid   toevoegen (zijn jullie nog bij met jullie hoofd??):

xxxx maagdelijkheid volgens ons geloof: 

ik ga hier nu niet hebben over de maagdelijkheid in haar vorm die past in ons geloof. wij weten met zijn allen wat het inhoudt als we dit op een religieus aspect bekijken, daar is geenenkel twijfel over mogelijk en geeneen discussie hoeft daarover gevoerd te worden op dit moment in dit verhaal.

xxxx maagdelijkheid van een vrouw volgens mij: 

waarom zou ik een maagdelijkheid van een vrouw willen? waarom?. wel... ik ga uitleggen... 

niet omdat ik denk zoals jullie allemaal in jullie verhalen naar elkaar schuld gooien, de man geeft de vrouw de schuld en de vrouw geeft de man de schuld, en tussendoor worden er steeds aspecten van ons geloof erbij gehaald, om gelijk te krijgen. ik zal nu een ding zeggen. niemand heeft schuld. vergeet het maar. want er is ten aller tijden twee partijen in het spel. de man en de vrouw.

leuk verhaaltje om even hierover na te denken en te plaatsen in je hoofd.. 

er was eens een man, hij zag er goed uit, had uitstraling van warmte, liefde, zekerheid, sterk, mooi. hij kon diep in de ogen kijken van de vrouw, een vrouw uit een supermarkt, hij ontmoet haar aldaar. hij had een mooie stem, mooie tanden, rook lekker, kon zooo mooi flirtent uit zijn ogen kijken. hij vrat haar letterlijk op met zijn ogen.

hij sprak de vrouw aan, de vrouw smolt weg... ja letterlijk. ze was 20, moslim, maagd, streng opgevoed.

ze werd helemaal verliefd, helemaal gek. alle remmen gingen los en ze gingen een tijdje metalkaar om. ze begon dingen te beloven... ik loop van huis weg, ik geef je mijn maagdelijkheid, je hebt mijn hart, je kan alles met mij doen wat je wilt.

de vrouw werd week, als een dweil. jullie begrijpen natuurlijk dat die man er alles aan deed om haar te krijgen. al zijn charmes. alleen stel je nou voor dat alles wat hij deed, nou net niet oprecht was. want hij dacht helemaal niet aan trouwen of kinderen. die vrouw was lekker en jong en..... maagd!

de vrouw gaf nog wel tegen gas... ik ben bang, wat als ik geen maagd meer ben, wat als ik wegloop, wat als....als....als....

maar de man was al zover verder dat hij daar helemaal niet meer rekening mee hield. hij begon te eisen... geef mij jou maagdelijkheid, loop weg... en beloofde de wereld aan de vrouw.

de vrouw gaf hem haar maagdelijkheid.....

dus... wie is hier de schuldige. antwoord:geen van beide is schuldig, want nogmaals de man en de vrouw zijn beide in die situatie. elk mens op dit aardbol, in het jaar 2004, met zoveel media, school, vrienden, familie, en voornamelijk je eigen persoon, zou moeten weten en weet dat ook wel wat goed of fout is. we zijn niet dom, iedereen kan nadenken. zelfs kinderen.

dus zoveel als beide niet schuldig zijn, zijn zij ook beide schuldig. begrijp je. 

waarom ik wel een maagdelijkheid van een vrouw zou willen, ja je leest het goed, zou willen:

dit is dus de bedoeling van een maagdelijkheid: dat ik dus de volledige overgave in de zin des woords LIEFDE van die vrouw krijg, doordat ze niet in aanmerking is gekomen met andere mannen, die haar op verschillende manieren hebben behandeld, zie boven mijn kleine verhaal. waardoor haar persoonlijkheid geschaad is.

kijk maar naar mij. doordat ik dus met zoveel vrouwen in aanmerking gekomen ben, doe ik ook niet zoals ik zou moeten doen tegenover de vrouw... op gevoelsbasis. er gaat iets kapot doordat je met verschillende mensen om ben gegaan... hoe je het wend of keert, je verandert op het gebied van gevoel. 

Nu kom je dus automatisch uit op het volgende woord:

xxxx keuzes maken..: 

elke keus die je maakt daar ben jezelf bij, dus voor mannen, kijk naar mijn verhaal.

voor vrouwen: hetzelfde, alleen omdat ik zelf een man ben en het gaat over maagdelijkheid op zich, waarbij de maagdelijkheid voor de vrouw in ons cultuur veel meer van belang is, het volgende: als je dus kiest om ontmaagd te worden, dan kies je ervoor. met dit feit, moet je dus daarna, na ontmaagding niet de schuld geven aan je opvoeding, je familie, je vriend etc. blijf eerlijk tegenover jezelf en je naasten.

omdat je in zo een cultuur bent opgegroeid weet je de consequenties. jijzelf kan er niets aan veranderen, door te rebelleren of een houding te hebben van: fuck iedereen! dit cultuur bestaat langer dan jij. probeer niet je cultuur te veranderen, maar als je iets wil veranderen dan doe je dat, dan draag je de consequenties.

voorbeelden: 
- ga niet achteraf zoeken naar een mogelijkheid om weer een 
maagdenvlies te krijgen;
- ga niet trucjes uithalen om je partner waarmee je verder wilt gaan duidelijk te maken dat je nog maagd ben. door bloed ofzo te laten zien.

dus wees eerlijk want als je tegen een jongen, waar je erg van houdt en hij is serieus met jou, zegt dat je niet meer maagd ben, dan laat je aan hem over of hij jou wilt of niet. dan is het ook zijn keuze om met jou verder te gaan of niet. 
want door een maagdenvlies en door bloed red je het niet in dit leven, om een langdurig relatie aan te gaan met iemand. want je redt het met oprechtheid, eerlijkheid en vertrouwen.

je moet niet spelen met iemands anders leven. er zullen ongetwijfeld ook mannen zijn die geen probleem vinden dat iemand al ontmaagd is. 

de vrouw zou ook moeten begrijpen dat het normaal is dat er zoveel ophef wordt gemaakt over maagdelijkheid, want we worden zo opgevoed. dan zou je je eigen kinderen anders moeten opvoeden willen zij later anders hierover denken. maar dit gaat nu een beetje te ver van de lijn die ik nu wil volgen met mijn verhaal.

begrijp mij goed... ik sta neutraal tegen dit onderwerp. ik ben met veel vrouwen geweest die geen maagd waren. en heb zelfs een marokkaanse
vrouw met een kind geaccepteerd. 

ik sluit mijn verhaal af met weer een klein verhaaltje net als het vorige... denk wat je wil denken daarover, maar denk goed na over wat denkt en doet en doe het goede van alle goede dingen, dan zul je voelen dat je vrij bent. vrij in je hoofd en geest.

het verhaaltje: er was eens een man die kon maar niet vertrouwen en vertrouwen, geenenkel vrouw kon hij vertrouwen. want de vrouwen die logen, die deden vaag, alles in het geheim, mobieltje aan, mobieltje uit.
de vrouw zei telkens: ja maar.... mijn vader, mijn moeder, ik kan niet praten. telefoon ophangen en een tijdje niet bereikbaar. ga zo maar door. 

zijn hele vertrouwen werd wederom in de grond geboord. 

dan op een dag heeft hij op de een of andere manier contact met een vrouw uit marocco. ze leeft daar. ze is 21. ze hebben ruim een maand contact, via internet en telefoon. hij vindt haar heel leuk en krijgt gevoelens. zij is verliefd op hem en praten heel leuk. alles wat hij wil dat past ook bij haar. hij belt haar dagelijks op. op een dag vertelt zij zelf drie dingen over haarzelf:

1. ik ben geopereerd aan mijn hart
2. ik heb te kleine borstjes
3. ik ben bang dat ik geen maagd meer ben, ik denk dat het komt door mijn operatie. ik weet het niet zeker. maar ik zweer op allah ik ben noooit met een man naar bed geweest. jij bent de eerste man voor mij. ik zweer op koran. het is haram.

zij heeft dit gezegd tegen die man met de angst en risico dat hij nooit meer wat van zich zou laten horen. want zeg eerlijk, wat is er nou makkelijker om het maagdenvlies terug te krijgen en haar geliefde niets te vertellen en zo ervoor te zorgen dat ze naar europa komt en een goed leven krijgt. 

en dat, dat, mijn dames en heren, dat is eerlijk.... weten jullie wat die man gaat doen: die gaat naar marocco en gaat die vrouw trouwen en ze zullen lang en gelukkig leven.

selam

ps. ik heb 14998 woorden gebruikt, toch knap.

----------


## moessi

Alle vrouwen Bloeden tydens hun eerste geslachtsverkeer.dus laat je niet gek maken.......Maagd wel Bloeden ....Niet Maagd niet Bloeden ..Kind kan de was doen  :stout:

----------


## [email protected]

Salaam alaikom allemaal,

Alle eerst wil ik broeder "Jabo....." bedanken goed gezegd allemaal!!

Ten tweede wat ik wil zeggen is: het lijkt alsof het vliesje DE KERN is!! dus dat, dat het aller belangerijkste is!! 

ok laten we zeggen de vrouw is maagd en moslima tussen haakjes!!! 
ze gedraagd zich totaal niet aan de regels van de islaam en accepteerd jouw ouders niet of wat dan ook!! WAT DAN? GA JE DAARMEE WEL AKKOORD!!

vrouw is niet meer maagd om wat voor redenen dan ook!! maar ze is iemand die zich veel bezig houd met de islaam en is een goed en geleerde vrouw moehim echt alles wat een man kan wensen heeft ze alleen is ze niet meer maagd om wat voor redennen dan ook!!! WAT DAN? GA JE DAARMEE AKKOORD OF.....??

Beste broeders neem van mij aan dat is niet alles een VLIESJE!!! ga toch wel man!! ik vind het wel erg zielig als je een vrouw afwijst alleen omdat die vrouw haar vliesje niet meer heeft!! het spijt meer zeer maar als dat zou gebeuren dan vind ik dat je geen man meer bent cht niet!!!

maar goed dat is mijn mening!! moehim ik laat iedereen in ze waarde en ik hoop insh allah dat iedereen gelukkig is/word!! 

"allah hdina allemaal insh allah"!!

beslama de groeten  :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:  

P.S. begrijp me niet verkeerd!!! of voel je niet aangevallen!!! Nogmaals dit is mijn mening!!

----------


## jamo el diabolo

salaam aliakom [email protected],

nog bedankt voor je reactie. het vliesje is juist niet de kern. het is mooi meegenomen als het zo is en daarnaast als die persoon een goede persoon vanuit het hart is. dan heb je geluk. dan mag je elke dag bidden op je knieen tot allah dat je dat gevonden hebt.

"ok laten we zeggen de vrouw is maagd en moslima tussen haakjes!!! 
ze gedraagd zich totaal niet aan de regels van de islaam en accepteerd jouw ouders niet of wat dan ook!! WAT DAN? GA JE DAARMEE WEL AKKOORD!!"

"vrouw is niet meer maagd om wat voor redenen dan ook!! maar ze is iemand die zich veel bezig houd met de islaam en is een goed en geleerde vrouw moehim echt alles wat een man kan wensen heeft ze alleen is ze niet meer maagd om wat voor redennen dan ook!!! WAT DAN? GA JE DAARMEE AKKOORD OF.....??"

[email protected] wat ik in lange verhaal vertelde is juist wat jij ook opschrijft. dus ik geef je gelijk, dus antwoord op vraag 1=nee en antwoord op vraag 2=ja.

de vrouw moet in ieder geval niet liegen over maagdelijkheid door bijvoorbeeld later weer dicht te laten naaien en zo haar partner voor de gek te houden alsof ze nog maagd is. je moet eerlijk zijn. en als je eerlijk bent, dan laat je de ander een keus. dan kan die ander kiezen of die jou wil met of zonder maagdelijkheid. en als die ander toch verliefd is op je en jij bent een goed persoon en je houdt je goed bezig met islaam, dan kiest hij toch wel voor jou....geen probleem.

beslama

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door seniorita1988_ 
> haha nee als IK maagd MOET zijn,
> MOET HIJ het owk..tsja..
> en ik denk als je een relatie hebt met iemand,
> en diegene goed kent,
> dat et dan wel NIET uitmaakt
> (maar ja in de Islam mag je geen relatie)
> maar dat vind ik iets raars howr..
> ik begrijp et wel maar toch..


wat vind je raar en wat begrijp je wel maar toch ...?

----------


## seniorita1988

> _Geplaatst door Olive Yao_ 
> *wat vind je raar en wat begrijp je wel maar toch ...?*


 .




nouuuuuu dat je geen relatie mag hebben..
aan de ene kant begrijp ik et wel..
want als relaties toe zijn gestaan..dan ja dan heeft iedereen wel elke week een ander...

----------


## iloveamoura

yo

Ik heb wel eens gelezen dat als een vrouw gaat bloeden tijden seks, dat dat komt omdat ze niet opgewonden is; ze wordt niet nat.
Dan zou een man zich dus moeten schamen als hij haar laat bloeden !!!

Me myself and i ben un hombre en nog nooit met een vrouw gevreen, totdat ik twee jaar geleden mijn prachtige marrokaantje tegenkwam.
We hebben op elkaar gewacht voor de liefde, het denken, en op de laatste plaats voor de seks.  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## seniorita1988

> _Geplaatst door iloveamoura_ 
> *yo
> 
> Ik heb wel eens gelezen dat als een vrouw gaat bloeden tijden seks, dat dat komt omdat ze niet opgewonden is; ze wordt niet nat.
> Dan zou een man zich dus moeten schamen als hij haar laat bloeden !!!
> 
> *


haha jij bent grappig hahahahahahhaha  :grote grijns:

----------


## julliewij

> _Geplaatst door jamo el diabolo_ 
> xxxx maagdelijkheid van een vrouw volgens mij: 
> 
> waarom zou ik een maagdelijkheid van een vrouw willen? waarom?. wel... ik ga uitleggen... 
> 
> niet omdat ik denk zoals jullie allemaal in jullie verhalen naar elkaar schuld gooien, de man geeft de vrouw de schuld en de vrouw geeft de man de schuld, en tussendoor worden er steeds aspecten van ons geloof erbij gehaald, om gelijk te krijgen. ik zal nu een ding zeggen. niemand heeft schuld. vergeet het maar. want er is ten aller tijden twee partijen in het spel. de man en de vrouw.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Het is enorm hypocriet om te eisen van je aanstaande vrouw dat zij maagd is, terwijl je zelf ook vanalles heb uitgevroten. Dit soort verhalen bevestigen de vooroordelen...
Zij kom dan naar jou, met een onaangetaste persoonlijkheid, terwijl jouw persoonlijkheid wel is aangetast. Lekker eerlijk, nietwaar?

Een vraag: stel nou dat je verliefd wordt op een islamitische vrouw. Alles gaat goed, jullie hebben trouwplannen. Op een dag vertelt zij je dat ze geen maagd meer is. Ze heeft een keer een fout gemaakt en daar heeft ze spijt van. Zou je haar dan alsnog afwijzen?

Zo ja, dan vind ik je echt enorm hypocriet. Je iest iets van haar wat je haar zelf niet kunt bieden. Je wilde niet echt met HAAR trouwen, maar met haar maagdelijkheid.

Zo nee, je bent een echt heer. Je houdt van haar zoals ze nu is. Je zei net zelf dat je ervaringen in het verleden je maken tot datgene wat je nu bent. Het is aan Allah om haar na haar dood op haar daden te beoordelen, niet aan jou.




> dus wees eerlijk want als je tegen een jongen, waar je erg van houdt en hij is serieus met jou, zegt dat je niet meer maagd ben, dan laat je aan hem over of hij jou wilt of niet. dan is het ook zijn keuze om met jou verder te gaan of niet.


en wil hij dan niet verder, heb je er goed aan gedaan om het hem te vertellen, omdat hij jou dan niet om jouw persoon wilde, maar om je maagdelijkheid. Hier is dan geen liefde in het spel.

----------


## jamo el diabolo

lieverd of als dat je stoort julliewij,

je begrijpt mij verkeerd. ik had denk ik mijn verhaal wat korter moeten maken dan 15000 woorden  :nerveus:  

ik zal het kort houden en je vragen beantwoorden. 

nee natuurlijk wijs ik haar niet af, die persoon waar ik van hou. Als zij mij vertelt dat ze geen maagd is en ik hou van haar, natuurlijk niet. dat is juist de kern van mijn verhaal.

voor iemand zoals ik die voldoende heeft meegemaakt, zegt maagdelijkheid niet veel.

...want een vrouw kan maagd zijn, maar nog altijd een "bitch" blijven. no way dat ik dan mijn leven met zo iemand voor jaren ga delen.

...want een vrouw kan geen maagd zijn, maar de de beste, liefste en zorgzaamste hart hebben, die ik nou net in mijn leven zocht... yes way dat ik mijn leven in haar handen durf te geven. 

ik zei in mijn bericht... "waarom ik een maagdelijkheid zou willen  ". je leest goed... zou willen. dit betekent dus een voorbeeld!! ik heb het over de bedoeling van een maagd zijn... iedereen, dus en de man en de vrouw zou graag altijd wel een maagd willen, natuurlijk.

en in mijn bericht had ik erover dat een vrouw zich niet bijvoorbeeld weer dicht moet laten naaien. dat is hypocriet. ik begrijp natuurlijk wel dat er een enorme druk op zo een meisje ligt wat betreft ons geloof, familie, cultuur etc. maar dat weet zo een meisje van te voren. ze moet eerlijk zijn en tegen haar partner en zeggen dat ze geen maagd is. 

Aan het einde van je bericht neig je toch te willen liegen over je maagdelijkheid tegenover je partner. want je zegt "heb je er goed aan gedaan om het hem te vertellen, omdat hij jou dan niet om jouw persoon wilde, maar om je maagdelijkheid. Hier is dan geen liefde in het spel". ik zal je een ding zeggen... ja je hebt er goed aan gedaan om te vertellen want je zegt zelf "hier is dan geen liefde in het spel".... dus is toch beter dat hij oprot meteen bij het begin dan dat het later stukgaat, waarbij weer liefdesverdriet etc. en de hele reutemeteut (allleeesss) weer op je afkomt. weggooien, in de prullebak, meteen. want als hij het meteen niet accepteert, accepteert hij het later ook niet. dan gaat hij met verwijten gooien naar jou.

capisch?

ps. je woorden "wiens schuld is het eigenlijk allemaal"? Antwoord=niemands schuld. we doen het allemaal zelf. dat is het leven. je maakt keuzes, goed of slecht. en van daaruit leef je.

ps2. lees trouwens nog even mijn reactie aan [email protected] op pagina hiervoor(pag.6) als je tijd hebt.

----------


## Chanella

[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door moessi_ 
[B]Alle vrouwen Bloeden tydens hun eerste geslachtsverkeer.dus laat je niet gek maken.......Maagd wel Bloeden ....Niet Maagd niet Bloeden ..Kind kan de was doen  :stout:  


Sorryyyy...maar DEZE stelling klopt ECHT niet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Meiden, laat je niet gek en ongerust maken....
NIET iedereen verliest bloed!!

----------


## beachboy

De maagelijkheid van de vrouw staat iedere keer ter discussie,maar waarom hebben we het nooit over de maagdelijkheid van de man?

Nee, bijna niemand stoort zich aan het gedrag van de jongens,dat is allemaal heel normaal,maar als de vrouw aan haar gevoelens toegeeft,dan is het hek van de dam.
Dan worden vrouwen al gauw BITCH genoemd.
De meeste mannen zijn afgelikte boterhammen,voordat ze het huwelijk in gaan.Neem dat maar van mij aan.

----------


## Tha Greatest

Helloooo,

Ik had laatst een programma gezien over maagdenvlies van een vrouw,als een vrouw niet bloed wil niet zeggen dat ze ontmaagd is,het kan ook door andere dingen gebeuren bijv.door sporten dat het maagdenvlies scheurt.En het percentage van vrouwen die niet bloeden als ze ontmaagd worden was 70%.Wel kan je het als jongen voelen als een meisje al ontmaagd is,wanneer je gemeenschap hebt.

Dan heb ik hier een nieuwe vraag wat vinden jullie van maagdenvlies correctie...dus een operatie waarbij het meisje een nieuwe vlies krijgt?

----------


## riff 4-life

zijn we nu al uitgepraat over dit onderwerp??

 :traan1:

----------


## Selwa

Diegene die geen maagd is en dan bedoel ik jongens en ze eisen een maagd vrouw dan heb ik te zeggen jullie hebben niets te eisen. Ga naar Marokko en huw daar maar een boerin van erkempoe die schoon maagd is jij blij wij blij. Wie wilt er nu een afgelikte boterham hebben die meerdere meiden heeft versleten bah!!!

----------


## selma15

Salaam,

als je ontspannen bent hoef je neijt eens te bloeden.
Dat van ja als se neijt bloed dan is se al ontmaagd dat is iets van vroeger tegenwoordig weten de meeste moderne marokanen dat dat niejt perse zo hoeft te sijn.
ondanks dat je nog heel veel marokanen heb die er wel zo traditioneel over denken.

wa alaikoem a salaam

----------


## Lady_Fathima

als een vrouw op haar huwlijksnacht niet bloed hoeft het nog niet bij voorbaat te betekenen dat zij geen maagd is. het kan net zo goed door het het sporten of door gym! 

wat ik wel erg vind van onze moslim mannen dat ze zo heilig doen dat ze nog maagd zijn (maar kom op zeg wij weten wel beter) meisje dit, meisje dat.. dat hoor je altijd over al waar je gaat! Kijk wat ik dan zo jammar vind: als een vrouw geen maagd meer is is het gelijk (hoer, sletje ) balbalablabla

Kijk voor mij persoonlijk is het heel erg belangrijk dat ik maagd blijf tot mijn huwlijk!!! maar dat doe ik voor mezelf omdat ik dat graag wil. 

ik vind dat mannen die zelf geen maagd meer zijn, geen eisen mogen stellen !!!!!!

----------


## Lady_Fathima

als een vrouw op haar huwlijksnacht niet bloed hoeft het nog niet bij voorbaat te betekenen dat zij geen maagd is. het kan net zo goed door het het sporten of door gym! 

wat ik wel erg vind van onze moslim mannen dat ze zo heilig doen dat ze nog maagd zijn (maar kom op zeg wij weten wel beter) meisje dit, meisje dat.. dat hoor je altijd over al waar je gaat! Kijk wat ik dan zo jammar vind: als een vrouw geen maagd meer is is het gelijk (hoer, sletje ) balbalablabla

Kijk voor mij persoonlijk is het heel erg belangrijk dat ik maagd blijf tot mijn huwlijk!!!  maar dat doe ik voor mezelf omdat ik dat graag wil. 

ik vind dat mannen die zelf geen maagd meer zijn, geen eisen mogen stellen !!!!!!

----------


## Nelis70

> _Geplaatst door Tha Greatest_ 
> *Helloooo,
> 
> Ik had laatst een programma gezien over maagdenvlies van een vrouw,als een vrouw niet bloed wil niet zeggen dat ze ontmaagd is,het kan ook door andere dingen gebeuren bijv.door sporten dat het maagdenvlies scheurt.En het percentage van vrouwen die niet bloeden als ze ontmaagd worden was 70%.Wel kan je het als jongen voelen als een meisje al ontmaagd is,wanneer je gemeenschap hebt.
> *


*
Nee, dat kan je niet als jongen, en al helemaal niet als je zelf ook maagd bent en dus geen ervaring hebt.





Dan heb ik hier een nieuwe vraag wat vinden jullie van maagdenvlies correctie...dus een operatie waarbij het meisje een nieuwe vlies krijgt?


*

----------


## Brossie

salaam vriend

Ik heb het vaak gezien en meegemaakt, dat een man zijn vrouw niet kon ontmaangden (dus dat ze niet bloedden). (ben getuigen geweest op veel trouwfeesten waar dit gebeurde) Meestal ligt het aan de man maar het kan ook aan de vrouw liggen. Ze zeggen dat als de man het niet lukt dat de vrouw dan een sterke maagden vlies heeft of dat vliesje te diep zit en de man dus een kleine ... heeft. Maar het kan natuurlijk ook zijn dat de vrouw al is ontmaagd (ik bedoel dan niet dat ze gemeenschap heeft gehad). Ze kan bijvoorbeeld actieviteiten hebben uitgevoerd zoals turnen enz. In marokko zijn er in bepaalde steden waar ze bepaalde dingen voor een vrouw worden verboden bijv. op een paard rijden, fietsen of brommer rijden of iets in die richting. Er is gebleken dat een vrouw dus hierdoor ontmaagd kan worden terwijl ze dat niet wil. 

Ik ken zelfs een meisje/vrouw dat meer dan zes jaar is getrouwd (toevallig afgelopen zomer gescheiden) die geen bloeding had tijdens haar huwelijks nacht en ook nooit meer gehad. Het zou dus goed kunnen zijn dat het meisje nog steeds maagd is. Als deze vrouw/meisje weer trouwd en ze bloed dan wel dan is dit voor mij een bewijs. 
(het meisje is een verre achter nicht) 

Tijdens een ander huwelijk was ik weer getuigen dat een meisje niet bloedde. De man begon ineens de schelde en gillen. Hij was er van overtuigt dat het meisje ontmaagd was. Na een hele discussie (op het huwelijks nacht) besloten ze toen nog naar een dokter te gaan. Aan gekomen bij de dokter bleek dat het meisje nog maagd was. 

In het kort ik geloof erin dat maagden meisjes niet kunnen bloedden. 

Ps. Heb het berichtje snel getypt. Dus kijk niet naar type fouten. Het gaat om het verhaal hoop dat jullie het begrijpen.

----------


## nari

> _Geplaatst door Lady_Fathima_ 
> *als een vrouw op haar huwlijksnacht niet bloed hoeft het nog niet bij voorbaat te betekenen dat zij geen maagd is. het kan net zo goed door het het sporten of door gym! 
> 
> wat ik wel erg vind van onze moslim mannen dat ze zo heilig doen dat ze nog maagd zijn (maar kom op zeg wij weten wel beter) meisje dit, meisje dat.. dat hoor je altijd over al waar je gaat! Kijk wat ik dan zo jammar vind: als een vrouw geen maagd meer is is het gelijk (hoer, sletje ) balbalablabla
> 
> Kijk voor mij persoonlijk is het heel erg belangrijk dat ik maagd blijf tot mijn huwlijk!!! maar dat doe ik voor mezelf omdat ik dat graag wil. 
> 
> ik vind dat mannen die zelf geen maagd meer zijn, geen eisen mogen stellen !!!!!!*



Omdat de vrouw de eer van haar man is, en andersom ook maar de vrouw veel meer.maar ik ben wel mee eens als je zegt de man moet niet heilig doen, en ontmaagd worden kan heelveel redennen hebben.
wat de man en de vrouw nodig hebben is respect .




> Kijk voor mij persoonlijk is het heel erg belangrijk dat ik maagd blijf tot mijn huwlijk!!! maar dat doe ik voor mezelf omdat ik dat graag wil.


 niet mee eens......een moslima doet dat niet voor haar zelf maar omdat allah dat van haar vraagt..................en voor haar man ook

----------


## MaNo

als 2 mensen van elkaar houden wat heeft maagdheid er dan mee te maken?? je houd toch van hem/haar niet van een vleisje dat ze wel heeft en een ander ni.... waarom trouw je dan met haar?? hou je dan wel van haar?? of wil je alleen bloed zien jongens?? als je met iemand trouwt doe je da omda je een toekomst ziet in een persoon je gaat toch niet zeggen schat ik hou van je en achteraf blijkt zij of hij geen maagd te zijn en is de liefde plots over dan lieg je zowie zo ook. liefde is belangrijker in een huwelijk wat is een huwelijk zonder liefde??

moehim dit is mijn menig hier over.....

xxxxx van een nieuweling  :Smilie:

----------


## mtioea

Ik ben het helemaal met jou eens.
Wat heeft maagd zijn met liefde te maken.

Ik denk dat onze lieve Marokaanse mannen/jongens zo onzeker zijn, dat ze liever een maagd hebben.
Misschien zijn ze wel bang dat zij er niets van kunnen en dat dat meisje/vrouw volkomen uit gekeken raakt.

Tja, maagd zijn, allemaal flauwekul.
Als je echt van iemand houdt, dan maakt het echt niet uit of ze nou maagd is of niet. Als het maar een nette meid is en niet iemand die de hele stad heeft gehad.

xxx  :petaf:

----------


## oraetlabora

> _Geplaatst door hakimaatje_ 
> *als ik een man was en ik vraag aan mijn vrouw ben je nog maagd en ze zegt ja en ik vertrouw haar en ze bloed niet tijdens het huwelijksnacht dan heb ik er inderdaad geen problemen mee*


prima...maar jouw vrouw heeft toch het recht om dezelfde vraag aan jou te stellen?
jij behoort ook maagd te zijn....
en als het puntje bij paaltje komt geloof ik eerder de moslima met haar antwoord dan haar moslim...

----------


## buster

Ik geloof dat liefde alles overwint, en dat Allah je vergeeft als je geen maagd meer bent,

er zijn ergere dingen op de wereld als geen maagd meer zijn,

ik vind het flauwekul als mannen een maagd willen om mee te trouwen, vooral om dat de meeste mannen dat niet meer zijn en dat vind ik een dubbele moraal,

heb lief en vegeef zoals Allah dat ook zou doen

----------


## beachboy

Inderdaad hoeft het meisje niet te bloeden,als ze nog maagd is,tenslotte kan ze op allerlei andere manieren het maagdenvlies verliezen.

----------


## beachboy

Inderdaad hoeft het meisje niet te bloeden,als ze nog maagd is,tenslotte kan ze op allerlei andere manieren het maagdenvlies verliezen.

----------

